# Pretty Free Knit Shawl Pattern



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Found this today and thought that it is pretty.

http://www.ropeknits.com/2008/04/seafoam-shawl-free-pattern


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Lovely shawl and others too


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## olympiacocoa (Jul 24, 2011)

Bookmarked! Will probably make it less in width to make it more scarf than shawl


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

I have made this pattern before, but not with the added border. I think the border and the yarn really add to this project. Thanks for helping me add ANOTHER project to my list!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. For those who want to add it at Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seafoam-shawl-2


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. I printed it thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Thought that this was a keeper. My to knit list keeps on growing. I do like the other Sea Foam shawl pattern posted today too. Happy knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is pretty, thank you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely shawl, thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this Ravelry Link.


Mireillebc said:


> Thank you. For those who want to add it at Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seafoam-shawl-2


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

SallieH said:


> I have made this pattern before, but not with the added border. I think the border and the yarn really add to this project. Thanks for helping me add ANOTHER project to my list!


I would love it without the border. I have a "thing" about ruffles, they just don't cut it for me so I'd like it without.:O)


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern link. I was looking for a summer weight shawl pattern.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, lovely shawl.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Many thanks for this!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely, thank you!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely, thank you!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely, will have to give this one a go. Thanks.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Looks like a beautiful shawl!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------

